# New Tegu! Names?



## DWReptiles (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello everybody you all know getting a new reptile is very exciting! I ordered an Argentine black and white Tegu from Johnny from Tegu terra, well the only downside for when getting a new pet is naming it... 
well that is why I have you wonderful people to help me!

Id love to see pictures of your Tegu, his/her name, and why you named them that!

thank you this is my first post so im excited to see all of your T[/size]egus.
Also I know it is hard because he comes tommorow. (10/11/2012)

but i will post pictures ASAP!


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Oct 10, 2012)

DWReptiles said:


> Hello everybody you all know getting a new reptile is very exciting! I ordered an Argentine black and white Tegu from Johnny from Tegu terra, well the only downside for when getting a new pet is naming it...
> well that is why I have you wonderful people to help me!
> 
> Id love to see pictures of your Tegu, his/her name, and why you named them that!
> ...




well this is my red argentine tegu(male)...i named him chum-chum cause its mine and my son's favorite cartoon......there was suppose to be a fanboi but bobby hill never shipped out my son's black and white...

http://bl154w.blu154.mail.live.com/att/GetAttachment.aspx?tnail=0&messageId=3fcf4ec9-12b9-11e2-ae14-00215ad7f138&Aux=40|0|8CF74DD2C1A12F0||0|0|0|0||&cid=b7fcebfc2d0dc989&maxwidth=220&maxheight=160&size=Att&blob=MHxwaG90by5KUEd8aW1hZ2UvanBlZw_3d_3d


----------



## Alxsparks (Oct 10, 2012)

Our tegu's name is Finnegan. We wanted a name that would fit with the English/Irish theme we have going (Box turtle-Nigel, Ball python-Ian, Bearded dragon-Seamus). Also, we are both English majors, so we get excited about literary names (Finnegan's Wake). My sister-in-law gets mad every time we get a new pet because she says we are using up "perfectly good baby names."


----------



## DWReptiles (Oct 10, 2012)

Well the cage is complete! I might have to add more lights to the cool side but the eco earth/ reptibark mixture is still drying.  I will post some pictures of him when he gets here tommorow. He is in a 6 L x 2W x 3 High aquarium. tell me if i need to add/remove anything.


----------

